# psychiatrist



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

seeing my psychiatrist is pointless. She prescribes my meds. However are talks never go anywhere. Today I told her nothing ever changes. She always tries to give a certain perspective but I sometimes think she doesn't know what to tell me. I been on the same meds now for years no changes. Even when I go see her it cost 50 bucks a pop that alot for just a 1 hour session.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Try seeing a psychologist that specializes in CBT. Psychiatrists are mostly trained to prescribe meds whereas psychologists are more for therapy.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

ditto. I have benefited more from psychologists than psychiatrists, although I definitely think there's a place for both. If you aren't getting results especially after YEARS of treatment, fire her. I know how hard that can be- it's harder when you actually like the person, BUT it isn't a social call. You are there to do work. If that ceases to happen, it doesn't make sense to continue on with the same person. 




WOW $50? That's pretty cheap for an M.D., is that after co-pay?


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

50 bucks for a whole hour? That's pretty darn cheap. Try 80 bucks for 15-20 minutes.

I agree with the others that you should see a psychologist. Talk therapy is their area of expertise. Psychiatrists just give the drugs. Also, if you have been on the same meds for years with no positive results and she still refuses to change them, time to see someone else. She must be an idiot.


----------

